# NIGHTRIDE Oldenburg



## Mutti (2. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen!
MTB-Nightride in Oldenburg (Oldb.)! Motto: Less light - more trails! 

Ergo, auf Strecke, aber so trailig wie irgend möglich (z.B.: Haaren => Ofen => Wold => Wildenloh => Hundsmühlen => Hunte; oder länger: Hundsmühler Höhen => Tillysee =>  Wardenburg => Sandkrug / Osenberge => Barneführer Holz => Truppenübungsplatz => Bümmerstede => Kreyenbrück; etc.)! 

Treffen: Freitags, noch am 14., 21. und 28. Januar '05 jeweils um 17:30 Uhr am ,Julius', d.h. dem Standbild auf dem Julius-Mosen-Platz in Oldenburg. Dauer der Touren: um 2 bis 3 Stunden, je nach ,Tagesform' und ,Gusto'.

Also, Akkus aufladen und ab ins Gelände ...  

Viele Grüße

Der Muttil


----------



## Mutti (13. Januar 2005)

Achtung: Wir treffen uns NICHT auf dem Julius-Mosen-Platz, sondern vor der Ziegelhofstraße 97 in Oldenburg (siehe: www.radspezi.de)!!!

Termine und Uhrzeit bleiben, wie sie sind!

(Termin auch im LMB)

Bis dann ... ... freu' mich schon! 

Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (16. Januar 2005)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> MTB-Nightride in Oldenburg (Oldb.)! Motto: Less light - more trails!
> 
> Ergo, auf Strecke, aber so trailig wie irgend möglich (z.B.: Haaren => Ofen => Wold => Wildenloh => Hundsmühlen => Hunte; oder länger: Hundsmühler Höhen => Tillysee =>  Wardenburg => Sandkrug / Osenberge => Barneführer Holz => Truppenübungsplatz => Bümmerstede => Kreyenbrück; etc.)!



Die kurze Runde geht, aber die lange mit Kunstlicht?

Vielleicht bin ich nicht verrückt genug, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Oder lässt du die interessanten Stellen weg?

Edit: Den Spezi als Treff würde ich sein lassen, der ist auf Rennräder spezialisiert und selbst unter Rennradfahrern als sehr _spezi_ell bekannt.

g.


----------



## Mutti (17. Januar 2005)

Moin Grauzone! 

Unsere Runden bestehen ausschließlich aus interessanten Stellen ... 

... und was die Länge der langen Route betrifft: Durchaus mit einer Akkufüllung zu schaffen. Hast Du etwa Sorge, Dir geht Puste oder Kunstlicht aus? 

Den Radspezi kennen ich nicht näher. Wir treffen uns dort halt nur. Der Vorteil liegt auschließlich in der geografischen Lage - die Location ist nicht nur für mich äußerst einfach zu erreichen und allgemein bekannt. Vielleicht treffen wir uns demnächst auch tatsächlich mal am, Julius' oder sogar bei Klaus ... ... aber erstmal bleibt's dabei. Ich bin kein Freund von ständigen Wechseln. Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, daß man uns mit dem Radspezi-RR-Trainingsklüngel verwechselt ... 

Btw, kann ,man' am kommenden FR mit Dir rechnen?

Beste Grüße

Der Mutti

P.S.: Das war gestern ein schönes Wetterchen, was? Geniale Bedingungen! Schöne Tour ... ... und so viele BikerInnen hatten wir bis dato in den Osenbergen noch nie getroffen. OL ist hal doch eine MTB-Metropole ...


----------



## greyscale (17. Januar 2005)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Grauzone!
> 
> Unsere Runden bestehen ausschließlich aus interessanten Stellen ...
> 
> ... und was die Länge der langen Route betrifft: Durchaus mit einer Akkufüllung zu schaffen. Hast Du etwa Sorge, Dir geht Puste oder Kunstlicht aus?



Die längere Runde dürfte knapp drei Stunden dauern, das schafft meine Mirage gerade noch...



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Btw, kann ,man' am kommenden FR mit Dir rechnen?



Nee, werde ich wohl nicht schaffen...



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Das war gestern ein schönes Wetterchen, was? Geniale Bedingungen! Schöne Tour ... ... und so viele BikerInnen hatten wir bis dato in den Osenbergen noch nie getroffen. OL ist hal doch eine MTB-Metropole ...



Ja, war ganz nett gestern, wir waren mit vier Leuten, zwei Crossern und zwei MTBs ein bißchen an der holländischen Grenze toben.

Mangels Terrain findet man an solchen Tagen natürlich alles, was hier Stollenräder fährt, in den Osenbergen. Dummerweise auch viele Fußgänger. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht wieder jemand auf die Idee kommt, den Huntetrail oder das ganz B' Holz für Mounties zu sperren.

g.


----------



## Mutti (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wo wir gerade über die Osenbergen texten ... ... habe ein paar Fotos von unserer letzten Tour am vergangenen Sonntag in meine Gallery gestellt. Kannst ja mal schauen ... ( www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/130/cat/500 ) !

Hmm, es waren zwar eine ganze Menge Wanderslü unterwegs, aber die verteilten sich erstaunlich gut. Überhaupt war das ,zwischenmenschliche Klima' ausgezeichnet.  
Hast Du von Stimmen gehört, die das Gebiet für Biker schließen wollen?  

So, jetzt aber zum aktuell wichtigen Teil: weder ich, noch Jörg können heute zum Nightride kommen. Das gilt wohl auch für Timo. Also, nicht mit uns rechnen ... 

Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## greyscale (22. Januar 2005)

Schöne Bilder. 

Ich muss da demnächst auch mal wieder den Apparat mitnehmen.

Die Wanderer immer freundlich grüßen und wenn möglich ein bißchen einbeziehen, Steile Wand bergab wird meist gerne zugeguckt...

Zumindet der Huntetrail war vor einigen Jahren für Mounties (und witzigerweise nur für Mounties) gesperrt.

Wir reden vom gleichen Timo?

g.


----------



## Mutti (22. Januar 2005)

greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder.



Danke.  



			
				greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wanderer immer freundlich grüßen und wenn möglich ein bißchen einbeziehen, Steile Wand bergab wird meist gerne zugeguckt...



So läuft es ... 



			
				greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindet der Huntetrail war vor einigen Jahren für Mounties (und witzigerweise nur für Mounties) gesperrt.



Wer macht denn sowas, und vor allem WIE? *tststs*



			
				greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden vom gleichen Timo?



Wenn Du den "allseits bekannten Bond" meinst, dann ja. Bin mit ihm bisher erst zwei Touren gefahren, davon eine noch mit dem Buhl-Treff im letzten Sommer ...

Feiste Wochenendgrüße

Der Mutti


----------



## Mutti (28. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Nach Absprache heute Alternativprogramm zum Nightride:

a) 17:00 Uhr Treff an der 'Oil!'-Tankstelle (ex BFT) Ammerländer Heerstraße zum LAUFEN (Richtung Wechloy / Finnbahn - Wold)!

b) 19:30 Uhr SCHWIMM-Treff am Eingang zum Uni-Bad (Uhlhornsweg)!



Grüße

Der Mutti


----------

